# weight and IBS



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has had major weight loss or gain. I know that many people loose weight because of a change in diet. I lost 7 to 10 pounds in a few weeks after being diagnosed. In less than a week after being ill (flu like) I lost another 10 pounds and I have not gained it back. I am now around 150 pounds (good for my size). I hope that my scale is broken because I go to 145 some times. I am worried about loosing too much weight because I can not eat to get it back. Anyone have any ideas (I know to go to my Dr. if I loose more weight.)


----------



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

I hear ya Kyle,I weighed more in college than I do now. I was around 125 and now I'm holding steady at 115. I'm a 5'4'' female - 26 years old. All my friends, coworkers, friend's parents say constantly that I'm too thin. But when you have IBS there are just things you can't eat! I think the best way is to figure out what you can eat and can't eat (yes, this has taken me years!) and then eat more of it or have more small meals throughout the day. I wish I had a dietician that could help me gain weight! My doctors comment on it but I guess since they're so used to having overweight people they just leave it alone!It's up to you! Find food that agrees with you or check out some IBS recipies that are out there. Good luck!Kathy


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

at one point i got down to 86lbs (from 98). i was having d and throwing up all the time. now i'm at a normal and happy 112. i usually do drop weight if i have a bad flare up. 6-10lbs isn't abnormal for me. doctors say you shouldnt lose weight if you have ibs, but if you can't keep any food in your belly how are you not going to lose weight? basically i couldn't just add more weight, i had to wait and slowly gain it back. adding more fat and vegetable protein to my diet.. like olive oil, avocado, soy protein shakes... seemed to help a little.


----------



## elejia (Dec 29, 2002)

i haven't had any special loss or gain since i got ibs, but i'm sure it's kept me from gaining any wieght at all. i had giardia for almost 6 years before a doctor finally figured it out. by that point i was down to almost 100 lbs and nearly dead. i was passing out regularly and couldn't focus on anything. (i'm a 21 year old 6'2" male, i think i'm supposed to weigh about 180)anyways, after i was treated for that, i immediately bounced up to 125 and have been there ever since. i've tried weight gain diets, weight training/exercise, junk food, etc. it's been 5 years since i was diagnosed, and i just can't put on weight.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have not lost or gained weight since having IBS. Although, during BAD phases i have lost a little weight, but have put it right back on as soon as i get stable!You should definately talk to your doctor about this if it is worrying you.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Yup, lost a heap of weight, but it also corresponded with coming off of a certain contraceptive pill that gave me the munchies! *hehe*At the moment i am underweight (8 and half stones...about 119 ponds i think)and i'm 5ft 9 *tall*Can't get the weight back on as i can't eat fatty foods etc etc but i haven't lost any more in the last few weeks despite my IBS being bad.


----------



## brandything56uk (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey i been reading all of your posts saying that you have lost weight since you have had ibs only mines the complete opposite! i've gained weight! its really depressing that i have and i cant look in the mirror without thinking how fat and ugly i look. my boyfriend says he loves me whatever size i am but he doesnt realise how much its upsetting me because i've put on this weight. the doctors are no help either!


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I've lost over 70 lbs in the past 13 months, largely due to a change of diet to control my IBS. For me this was a good thing. I still need to lose another 70 lbs to be "normal." But when you change to a relatively lowfat diet just to keep healthy, you are probably going to lose some weight. As long as you are taking vitamins and minerals if you need them and maybe get bloodwork done now and then, you should be fine. I wish that my problem was losing too much weight, lol, but I do get where you're coming from. I spent 21 years of my life gaining weight, topping out at 312 lbs, and in one year I lost 70 lbs. Good luck to you!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thinking about it, i don't think you should be losing weight with IBS? I will have to check this. I tink weight loss is a symptom of other things.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey, I went to the Dr. and then to a GI Dr. They both were not that worried, but they are running all the test now on me (the Barrium drink, colonoscapy (sp?), blood testing, etc...) The blood tests are normal and I have to take the rest. They said that I should take vitamins and eat more fiber (the good fiber). They are now just checking for chrones disease and others. I am now at 143 pounds and in a normal range (for 5 foot 6 inches).


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I've lost about 5 pounds due to my IBS -- mainly because there's just not anything "safe" for me to eat anymore, plus my theory is -- the less I eat, the less that has to "come out." (Bad theory, I know, but I can't help it). I only eat twice per day; waffles and toast at breakfast and plain grilled chicken for dinner. Fruit snacks in between during class. Gah. I feel like I'm inadvertently turning into an anorexic.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You should go back to your doc little Bon jovi girl and talk to them about this. You have to eat. If you are worried that you are losing weight something needs to be done about it. After all, we are still young and still have to grow!Whats your fave Bon Jovi song?


----------



## valheru (Jan 24, 2003)

wow it's nice to see so many people with this condition who can understand how i feel, rather then say "the worms aren't happy again?"i've had this condition for about ~10 years now which really sucks as i'm only 22







but i've learned to manage it even though my doctor hadn't even diagnosed it until a couple of months ago.i did some research about it to see exactly what IBS is and stumbled on this site! i haven't consulted my doctor about it much, as it's very sporadic and only debilitating every now and then, so i'm going to try changing my diet around a bit to see what happens.this is going to be a challenge for me, as i usually eat big meals







even though i'm skinny!


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

> quote: You should go back to your doc little Bon jovi girl and talk to them about this. You have to eat. If you are worried that you are losing weight something needs to be done about it. After all, we are still young and still have to grow!


Thanks so much for the concern, Nikki!  Unfortunately, I've already seen my doctor (last Friday). I was weighed, the weight was recorded. I was asked if I had experienced any unintentional weight loss, and I said yes -- because of the IBS-D. And then a question about changes in my diet, and that was a resounding YES -- again, because of IBS-D. I'm not sure if my doctor ignored the nurse's chart that explained all of this, but I was dismissed AGAIN with a "Take Metamucil everyday. Exercise. Take Immodium when you need it. Here's some more Xanax." Gee, thank you. Pfft. Trying to get an appointment with a gastro specialist (which I probably should have done in the first place) ASAP. I hate this 2-meal a day thing, and grilled chicken and plain toast gets boring after 2 months! Meh! PS My favorite Bon Jovi song? Hmm -- that's a very difficult question, as I love most all of them. The album "New Jersey" probably contains the most of my favorite songs -- "Living In Sin" being one of them







How about you?


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

I didn't experience any significant weight loss right after my IBS-D diagnosis mainly because I was too stubborn to give up my favorite foods. Now there are foods I won't eat no matter how much I like them b/c of the consequences. However, I did loose about 12 lbs last semester due to my diet and while I'm still in a healthy weight people keep telling me not to get too thin or to eat more (not realizing that the eating more only makes me sicker). It's frustrating, especially at school, because being sick for even a couple hours can completely throw you off. At the same time I don't want to get too thin!! Where's the balance?


----------



## vckeating (Nov 2, 2002)

I went through a period where the symptoms were really bad, and I lost about 15 lbs in two weeks. It was pretty scary at the time, but luckly I had a little room to loose at the time (I'm 5'9" and weighed 170lbs at the time). I eventually bottomed out at around 145, and now after adjusting my diet I'm probably back between 150 and 155. Once you figure out what you can and can't eat, and then learn how to prepare appetizing versions of what you can, things more or less get back to normal.


----------



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

I lost about 30lbs when my IBS was at it's worst but now I've gained a little back and I'm stuck.I could stand to lose another 10, 15 or 20 would be great.I think one of the main reasons why I'm stuck is because one of the few things I can eat without worrying about having an IBS attack are foods with a lot of carbs. Anyone have suggestions for me?


----------

